# Tda7294 high efficiency



## mufo (Mar 27, 2010)

hola gente del foro, he visto que mucha gente busca y arma el TDA7294 porque dicen que es un buen ic, economico y demases. muchos hemos visto el data de este ic y a quien no le ha dado ganas de armar el circuito de high efficiency por sus grandes caracteristicas, pero la verdad que para muchos es muy muy dificil poder hacer el pcb.

navegando por ahi lo encontre, OJO no se si funciona porque no se si la pagina es de confianza pero por eso mismo lo publico para que entre todos (y ojala los que saben mas puedan ayudarnos) veamos si anda.

les dejo el link en donde encontre
http://tonieletronica.50webs.com/en/amplificador_tda7294s.htm

y les dejo las fotos p*ORQUE* uno nunca sabe cuanto puede durar en la net 

eso es todo gente y espero que podamos armarlo para poder disfrutar de sus buenas prestaciones.

saludos
mufo

PD: es mi primer tema =) espero sea un buen aporte


----------



## Cacho (Mar 27, 2010)

Lindo aporte y buena intención, pero Toni te jugó una mala pasada.

Fijate en el PCB y en el layout: No coinciden.
Un poco más de análisis y verás que uno es para el 7294 y el otro para el 7293. Toni está haciendo de las suyas...

Saludos


----------



## mufo (Mar 27, 2010)

:O toda la razon cacho, entonces? borrar? que se hace en estos casos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 27, 2010)

Fijate si encontrás esquema, layout y PCB que se correspondan y editá el primer mensaje (después elimino el resto).

Y revisalos por errores de diseño, que en ese tenés unos cuantos transistores con patas al aire. Parecería que fuera un doble faz el que lleva el 7294, pero no está el otro lado.

Saludos


----------



## mufo (Mar 28, 2010)

cacho, buscando encontre el otro lado de la placa, el unico problema es que estan en formato foto y no se si estan para llegar e imprimir.

dejo el link donde encontre bien la info
http://xtronic.org/2009/02/circuit-potency-audio-amplifier-tda7294s/

y las fotos del pcb.

ahora puedes arreglar el resto 
muchas gracias por la aclaración

saludos, 
mufo


----------



## Cacho (Mar 30, 2010)

No encuentro el otro lado del PCB.
Es un doble faz, una apareció, pero la otra falta y no la he encontrado.

¿Tenés idea de dónde pueda estar?

Saludos


----------



## Emi77 (Mar 30, 2010)

Que caracteristricas diferentes tiene el HE este con el esquema comun?

Encontre unos pcbs del esquema comun, los dejo por si ah alguien le sirve.
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/chip-amps/156024-tda7294-pcb-needs-checking-2.html
http://www.stavebnice.richardvacula.com/select.php?link=PT002
http://another-electronics.blogspot.com/2008/12/project-of-circuit-potent-audio.html

Saludos!!


----------



## electroaudio (Mar 30, 2010)

Hola amigo como estas,no soy nadie para recomendar que hace y que no,pero voy a ver si te puedo dar una mano,he visto en el foro que muchos a la hora de armar un ampli con integrado han optado por los famosos STK y los TDA sin darse cuenta de que existen integrados superiores a ellos tanto en   confiabilidad,durabilidad,funcionalidad,y por supueto sonido, 
me refiero a los integrados de la linea LM de NATIONAL SEMICONDUCTOR,y hablo de esta manera por que no solo he armado amplificadores con STK,TDA y LM sino que los he comparado en todos sus aspectos;NATIONAL SEMICONDUTOR en su linea de audio tiene varios integrados pero hay tres que se destacan por su gran,gran calidad de sonido su baja distorcion,su ancho de banda,y su baja alimentacion,para mi el primer lugar lo ocupa el LM12CLK pero lamentablemente ha dejado de fabricarse,en algunas casas de bs as los conseguis pero te quieren arrancar la cabeza($140)estan locos!!!
en segundo lugar el LM3886 este integrado es barato($28),usado por la JBL en sus cajas activas EON(bocina y parlante de 15") es usado por fabricantes de audio hihg end obteniendo excelentes resultado,mas adelante hablare de este integrado;y por tercer lugar el LM1875 lo he puesto tercero por su potencia ,porque por su calidad conmpite mano a mano con el 3886.
 ok amigo si necesitas material sobre un buen amplificador subo el circuito del LM3886 y contare un poco de su uso y su gran versatilidad,solo pedilo y lo subo.
 gracias y espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 30, 2010)

Emi77 dijo:


> Que caracteristricas diferentes tiene el HE este con el esquema comun?


Este esquema tiene unos transistores extra que entran a reforzar la señal de salida cuando se supera cierta potencia. Se comporta como un Clase G o H, en lugar de un AB común.
La eficiencia sube bastante (en serio) con respecto al ampli original.



electroaudio dijo:


> ...me refiero a los integrados de la linea LM de NATIONAL SEMICONDUCTOR


Son en líneas generales, dos veces y mediamás caros que los TDA y las diferencias en prestaciones no se perciben con el oído, sino con instrumental.


electroaudio dijo:


> ...hay tres que se destacan por su gran,gran calidad de sonido su baja distorcion,su ancho de banda y su baja alimentacion


Hablando de audio, por debajo de un 0,5% de THD no vas a notar diferencias. Y si sos un extraño oído supersensible, quizá logres detectar un 0,2% de THD.
Los TDA tienen distorciones menores a eso, igual que los LM. En ancho de banda estamos cerca de decir lo mismo: Por encima de los 22kHz, todo lo que sobra es inútil. Con tener F-3dB en unos 44kHz (una octava arriba) ya estás más que muy bien.
Por otro lado, baja alimentación significa baja potencia así que eso no es una característica deseable.


electroaudio dijo:


> ...el LM12CLK ...en algunas casas de bs as los conseguis pero te quieren arrancar la cabeza($140)...


Eso es algo más de 10 veces el valor de un 7294.


electroaudio dijo:


> ...el LM3886 este integrado es barato($28)...


Dos veces y media el precio de un 7294.


electroaudio dijo:


> ...el LM1875...


Este es un poquito más barato que el 7294, pero da menos potencia...

En definitiva, la competencia directa estará sólo entre el 3886 y el 7294. El primero con un poco menos de potencia a igual alimentación (o sea que es menos eficiente) y dos veces y media más caro.
Las demás características son similares o bien poco (nada) relevantes en lo que a audio se refiere.
Claro ganador resulta el TDA7294 a mis ojos.

Saludos


----------



## mufo (Mar 30, 2010)

opino lo mismo, el TDA7294 tiene la gracia de tener un buen rendimiento a un bajisimo costo, ademas de pocos componentes externos.

cacho, ahi como puse antes encontre 1 lado de la placa pero el otro se me arranca como loco, no lo he podido encontrar. 
seguire en mi busqueda se que algun dia aparecera, ojala con ayuda

gracias por todo cacho.
siempre de buena voluntad =)


----------



## electroaudio (Mar 30, 2010)

Hola de nuevo viendo las comparaciones de cacho que claro son muy respetables y aceptables dare mi opinion,no tiene punto de comparacion el tda con el LM,aveces prefiero gastar un poco mas pero escuchar hasta el mas minimo detalle,en los papeles puede ser que el TDA sea el ganador y todo eso pero en la practica te aseguro que nada que es diferente,hace lo siguiente arma los dos circuitos y te daras cuenta que el LM 3886 aplasta al TDA,con respecto al precio $28(pesos)no es nada para tener un excelente sonido;otra prueba es lo antes dicho:JBL utiliza a estos integrados y no por algo uno de los amplificadores mas caros del mundo como el JEFF ROWLAND MODEL 10 de un costo de EUROS 4000 !!!! usa este integrado;estamos hablando de high end,ha me olvidaba de un detalle importantisimo,el TDA podes usarlo configuracion puente y listo,el LM lo usas puente o paralelo,en este ultimo caso JEFF ROWLAND AMONTONA 6 EN PARALELO POR CANAL!!!,bueno yo sugiero que armes dos plaquetas y las pruebes y me contas.
 Con respecto al LM12clk nunca dije que lo usen por que ACA EN ARGENTINA ES CARO!!!, en EEUU estaba cotizado en u$d 20(dolares) pero ya sabemos que aca te roban claro.pero ademnas ya esta discontinuado.(por suerte consegui dos en 1997)

 Y lo ultimo he visto en este foro que hay gente que le molesta que otros tengan conocimientos de ciertas cosas,a mi por mi parte me agrada aprender y jamas rebajaria a alguien  que sepa algunas cosas que yo no se,pero bueno es asi,igualmente la decicion de seguir estando en el foro es de uno,no?.

 Amigos nos vemos y esta bueno ACEPTAR , ESCUCHAR Y POR SOBRE TODO SABER INTERPRETAR A LOS DEMAS.
  SALUDOS.

high efficiency es esto que ves:


----------



## Iván Francisco (Abr 5, 2010)

Alguien probó la versión de Mauro Penasa del LM3886? del DIYAUDIO FORUM???, simplemente exquisito el sonido (les recomiendo leer todo el hilo), seguramente voy a discrepar con muchos: a la hora de querer escuchar calidad, el precio va de la mano........por lo tanto hay quién elije con el oído y otros con el bolsillo, cada uno sabe las prioridades que tiene en su propia economía. 
Un abrazo
Iván


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2010)

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Alguien probó la versión de Mauro Penasa del LM3886? del DIYAUDIO FORUM???, simplemente exquisito el sonido (les recomiendo leer todo el hilo), seguramente voy a discrepar con muchos: a la hora de querer escuchar calidad, el precio va de la mano........por lo tanto hay quién elije con el oído y otros con el bolsillo, cada uno sabe las prioridades que tiene en su propia economía.



Iván:
Me parece que esto no es problema de costos sino de conocimientos. Si bien no he leído por completo el thread (me falta bastante  pero supongo haber estado leyendo el tema correcto...*este*), el modelo de amplificador que propone, que básicamente es un amplificador en modo corriente-tensión no tiene nada de particular, aparte de la configuración. y hay formas mas simples de hacer lo mismo.
Lo que el busca es adaptar el amplificador a los parlantes, por decirlo de alguna forma, pero eso supone que podés evaluar y recalcular (bueno...el WInISD lo puede hacer por vos) los parámetros de los parlantes al excitarlo con una impedancia de salida distinta de cero, pero en este tema no veo el asunto del costo que vos comentás, y si quisieras, podés hacer exactamente lo mismo con el TDA7294 (y es más, yo lo he hecho en un ampli para guitarra con un TDA2040 ).


----------



## Iván Francisco (Abr 5, 2010)

Hola ezavalla:
quizás me expresé mal, seguramente se pueden hacer maravillas a precios muy accesibles.
Un abrazo


----------



## jwin (Abr 5, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Este esquema tiene unos transistores extra que entran a reforzar la señal de salida cuando se supera cierta potencia. Se comporta como un Clase G o H, en lugar de un AB común.
> La eficiencia sube bastante (en serio) con respecto al ampli original.



Hola cacho!! viendo este tema, recien me cae la ficha de porque en el datasheet del 7294 habia 2 circuitos (el comun y el high efficiency) y con tu respuesta al menos se un poco en que se diferencian, mi intencion es armar "el comun" que publico en otro hilo *mnicolau*  pero me gustaria saber un poco mas, si es que solo la eficiencia que vos decis se nota cuando se supera cierta potencia o tambien a potencia nominal, y tambien... va en pocas palabras me interesa saber que otros punto a favor tiene este con respeto al otro. Me gustaria buscar por mi cuenta pero no se por donde empesar.. Saludos!!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 6, 2010)

jwin dijo:


> Me gustaria buscar por mi cuenta pero no se por donde empesar..


Buscá la configuración de los amplis clase G y clase H. Tienen muchos puntos en común.
Compará esos con los clase AB (o los clase B) y ahí tenés un buen punto de partida.

Primero, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_amplifier
Después (más avanzadas), http://www.dself.dsl.pipex.com/ampins/classg/g.htm y http://sound.westhost.com/articles/class-g.htm y si querés, buscá sobre los clase H.

En fin, así como has leído es que se comporta el circuito este .

Saludos


----------



## electroaudio (Abr 6, 2010)

Hola de nuevo,coincido con ivan fransisco,y otra cosa el modelo de ampli de la pagina DIY es increible lo que suena,sorprendente la claridad lo cristalino lo presciso,para probarlo lo use dos cajas infinity de tres vias,un dvd jvc y vi dos recitales diferentes en el sentido musical,(pink floyd,recital pulse y yanni live,musica clasica con un toque griego) la verdad que el ampli se porto de diez en ambos extremos.
 muy bueno este ampli a base de LM3886.

 saludos.


----------



## jwin (Abr 6, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Buscá la configuración de los amplis clase G y clase H. Tienen muchos puntos en común.
> Compará esos con los clase AB (o los clase B) y ahí tenés un buen punto de partida.
> 
> Primero, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_amplifier
> ...



Muchisimas gracias!! con esto tengo para rato para entretenerme, lastima que esta in english, pero al menos ya se por donde empesar a buscar mas!! Thank you!!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 7, 2010)

De nada Jwin.

Y por el inglés... Más vale que te lleves bien con él, porque, mal que nos pese, todo está escrito en ese idioma y las traducciones muchas veces dejan bastante que desear.

Saludos


----------



## plastikman (May 14, 2010)

Hola a todos, les comento que en estos momentos estoy construyendo un ampli con el tda7294, especificamente el de mnicolau, por lo que mencionan aqui, yo si creo que tiene calidad a muy bajo costo.

Pero tambien tengo la duda de probar el ampli de Mauro Penasa con el LM3886 que menciona Ivan Francisco y Electroaudio, para lo cual estoy leyendo el post que dice Ezavalla. Agradeceria a Ivan Francisco y a Electroaudio si me pueden pasar el circuito del ampli de Mauro Penasa, ya que pienso hacer de este mi proximo proyecto.


----------

